# ban PAIGNEECOISSE



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 1, 2008)

some1 needs to ban PAIGNEECOISSE hes making loads of porn threads with pictures and links all over the forum. surely this is at very least classed as advertising?


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> some1 needs to ban PAIGNEECOISSE hes making loads of porn threads with pictures and links all over the forum. surely this is at very least classed as advertising?



Breaks many rules, thing is.... Only 1 staffer on at the moment.

Reported all the posts so far. My guess is a bot


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 1, 2008)

aaa crud. not all of us want to see porn you know (well dont mind but my mum might come in lol)

yes definately a bot, or someone copy pasting very fast...


----------



## aznanimefreak1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree


----------



## War (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, I hope he gets banned soon. There's a lot of underage tempers, and I really hope they aren't subjected to that material in GBAtemp. I reported most of his threads as well, hoping someone will do something about it soon. (Doesn't help that people keep replying to his damn threads)


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

please,damn,ban him,i hate porn,did he just sign up for that or what??


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

All 6 posts were different, unless the person has different things to copy and paste yea a bot. Just wish some staffers were active to take care of it...


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

they have bad timing to go inactive huh?


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

cmon we need a mod online....BAN HIM!!!


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

lolzed said:
			
		

> they have bad timing to go inactive huh?



Or the bot "master" waited for the least amount of staffers to be online. Well hopefully someone bans him along with his ip (Although probably a proxy). This is one reason why I like when forums to have an initiation period where you can not post outside of a certain area for X period of time but on a site like this its a bit hard.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

lol,not,he made another thread about porn


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 1, 2008)

some porn website must be chucking bots on all the forums they can find. dont see why they would just go for gbatemp


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

lolzed said:
			
		

> lol,not,he made another thread about porn


3 new pots :-/ Where is the staff when you need them eh?


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 1, 2008)

why is it a bit hard? just tweak the regestration script so thet is only lets people join when theres at least 3-4 mods on?


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 1, 2008)

definitely an adbot.

Maybe GBAtemp should have a feature where members accounts get frozen if they receive a certain number of adbot reports?
I realize this could be abused, but I think members need to be able to do something when no staff is online


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> why is it a bit hard? just tweak the regestration script so thet is only lets people join when theres at least 3-4 mods on?



A bunch of people come here to ask questions about flash carts and most would go and find another source to ask their question then sticking around waiting and very likely risk new members not joining. With no new members and some regulars dropping off it would be a slow painful death to GBAtemp


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

everyone:whenever you see a post from PAIGNEECOISSE,do not go there,all his posts are about porn.


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

lol the NDS section is now....contaminated.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If i was a mod i would so kick his ass and ban him.(maybe change all his posts like what happened to ScuberSteve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) EDIT: 500th POST!!! Congrats to myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 1, 2008)

Just saw one of them...yeah, ban him.

EDIT: grats on 500 posts


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Thx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *scurries off to change custom member title*


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

MOOGLE POWAHHH!!!!


Congrats, now lets ban this bot!


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> CorruptedAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do yo mean? Having new member database that is not used seems like a waste for me....

And this PAIGNECOISSE should be PAININTHEASS


----------



## PW1337 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, maybe they should limit the number of posts/topics that can be made by a new member in a set amount of time...


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some times those users become regulars. Better to have a people wanting to join even if its just for a question or two and then become regulars then have no new members at all and eventually have the site die.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

hey,what if he posts in this thread??what a pain if he did


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

is Another World able to ban? If yes he's online now


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> is Another World able to ban? If yes he's online now


I hope so,so we can finish this whole thing now


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll track his status, I' viewing one o his posts now, refreshing once every 5 secs to make sure when he's banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit:
Wait, what's the cue of somebody's been banned?.....


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 1, 2008)

ban him!


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Im not daring enough to track him, since his posts show....'bad' stuff, and my mom is in the same room as me


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> I'll track his status, I' viewing one o his posts now, refreshing once every 5 secs to make sure when he's banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you go to his profile,his title is "Banned"


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

LoL, good thing I'm alone, I'm not tracking his posts anymore, just his profile with only the texts displayed (as in, the posts he made, I scrolled them down, they're not something I'll look upon) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, uh, how can I know if he's banned? I'm waiting now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where's a mod when we need them?

--NEWS--
Now he no longer post things, post count stopped at 12, IDK about EoF though


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Really? Phew....Its finally over


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> And, uh, how can I know if he's banned? I'm waiting now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His posts will be gone when he is banned,also yea it stoped at 12.

As for where are the mods when you need them? Thats when they run into hiding.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> LoL, good thing I'm alone, I'm not tracking his posts anymore, just his profile with only the texts displayed (as in, the posts he made, I scrolled them down, they're not something I'll look upon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude already posted it,his title(for example yours is Okami)will be "Banned"


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive just checked the online users list...it looks like he's offline, which means he's most likely banned.
Edit: @lolzed: no, thats the member title. The thing that shows he's banned is the "Group: ******" for example yours is Newcomers


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Ive just checked the online users list...it looks like he's offline, which means he's most likely banned.




Nah he is not banned. Most bots usually stop posting after X number of posts or X number of time not sure which.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

lol,sorry


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 1, 2008)

do all his posts get deleted if he is banned or to the topics stay alive waiting for some pervert to unearth them?


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

his profile still shows the 'pics' in his posts (i checked his profile quickly, but didnt see his status, as i didnt dare to scroll down...i think ive got phobia towards those things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

lolzed said:
			
		

> [dude already posted it,his title(for example yours is Okami)will be "Banned"


LoL, sorry, you must have posted while I'm typing


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 1, 2008)

Man I go play a game for an hour and miss all the fun. Too bad some young kids could see that =/ Whoever is behind that bot needs to be jailed and or tortured


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Science is online!! But i wonder if he has the ability to ban if he's not banned yet


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Science is online!! But i wonder if he has the ability to ban if he's not banned yet



He is a magazine staff, I don't think he has the power to ban.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, I'll stop tracking him. He's off and everytime I refresh, the pics come up again...


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Science is online!! But i wonder if he has the ability to ban if he's not banned yet


probably not,cuz he and Another World are in the same group,while if Another World read this thread would have banned him,which he didn't or *couldn't*


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Jundeezy said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder....but do the magazine staff have the ability to remove sigs if the sigs are too large or anything?


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Jundeezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they are too big the sigs show up as the 500x150 thing


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

well Sephi, whos a magazine staff removed my [email protected]: i dont think so, only scrollbars will appear if your sig's too big, but sometimes it doesnt.....


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

it seems like PAIGNEECOISSE ain't coming back,Gaisuto is on,maybe he could ban him,just in case?


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

O hai, Gaisuto. I see you there.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, 5 ut of 5 mods are off line, where are they?


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Gaisuto's online, but he seems to be viewing the board index all the time....


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry guys, I can't do anything for ya, I'm just a magazine staff, I post news. PS, I can't even find this guy you are talking about!


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

just look at the nds section and you can find him....easily


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I can't do anything for ya, I'm just a magazine staff, I post news. PS, I can't even find this guy you are talking about!


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113027
Here.


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you really need to bump it, though?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: It's going to be deleted anyway...


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys, I'd love to ban him, but I can do just as much as you guys can. Just keep reporting those posts. When a mod logs in and sees 456 New Reported Posts, they will know something is wrong. The best thing you can do right now is report report report.


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Gaisuto isnt even doing anything!? He's been viewing the board index for a long time now, and if the threads aren't closed, well...you know what will happen.


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose.

oh, btw. Thanks for subscribing on Youtube (: (At least, I _think_ it's  you).


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone tried IRC? Thats the only other thing I can think of to contact the mods. I can't do anything else, I have like, zero modding powers unless he posts in the Magazine section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, goodluck guys, its nearly 3 am and I have to go to bed


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's me


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Gaisuto isnt even doing anything!? He's been viewing the board index for a long time now, and if the threads aren't closed, well...you know what will happen.



he is busy clicking all the links and signing up on all the websites?

(J/K Gai!)


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

so it's 3 in the morn in Canada huh


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

ok....so he's offline now?


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 1, 2008)

lolzed said:
			
		

> so it's 3 in the morn in Canada huh


We are a big country you know =p big time difference from coast to coast. 2:40am here though


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

finally! a mod,OSW is here!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay! Thread closed


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

great i hope no more porn bots


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally...His threads are closed? Great!


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

W00t!!! I reported like 8 of the guys 12 posts. >_>


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

is he banned yet?


----------



## OSW (Nov 1, 2008)

That was trouble! i just came online and noticed what was going on lol.

Sorry about the inconvenience everyone, i know spambots/adbots are bloody annoying.

I've deleted the posts and suspended it from posting (not sure if i have power to ban... im looking into it. if i don't then ill notify the others)


----------



## lolzed (Nov 1, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> That was hard, i just came online and noticed what was going on lol.
> 
> Sorry about the inconvenience everyone, i know spambots/adbots are horrible.
> 
> I've deleted the posts and suspended it from posting (not sure if i have power to ban... im looking into it)


yay!finally!!!!!!!!!no more pron threads


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 1, 2008)

LoL, what's with the mods being off line right now? Is it bedtime in USA/U.K./France?


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> LoL, what's with the mods being off line right now? Is it bedtime in USA/U.K./France?



USA: Yes

UK/France: 9:12/10:12 AM.


----------



## OSW (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup.

I guess we need to work on improving spambot protection, considering the attacks we've been having recently.

Sorry guys but it's time to close this thread.

Feel free to add any further comments/suggestions in the site suggestions forum http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=3

I appreciate your concerns and effort to notify staff about this.

Closed.


----------

